# Raging bull



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

This Raging Bull kicked my mailbox over the neighbors garage, ran back and attacked my neighbors mailbox so now I have two mailboxs destroyed! The bodyguards got him under control I supplied lodging to give them a nice rest before I take my revenge out on that Big Bull; I'm so angry I may set him on fire with a torch! :vs_laugh:

Thanks for sneaking up on me @Dran!


----------



## GOT14U (May 12, 2017)

nice package right there!


----------



## Piper (Nov 30, 2008)

Good looking selection @Dran. Enjoy Charlie.


----------



## Dran (Jun 15, 2018)

My pleasure Charlie, from reading the threads, I'm not the only brother with you in my crosshairs!


----------



## GOT14U (May 12, 2017)

also, no whining, you deserve what you get!


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

Some fine looking smokes right there! 👍👍👍


----------



## Rabidawise (Apr 23, 2018)

Heck yeah! Grab that Bull by the horns @Olecharlie! Nice hit @Dran!


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

Nice hit Joe! Your note looks like you were in a vibrating massage chair, lol. 

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut (Jun 26, 2017)

Excellent Joe! Now when some says Charlie is full of bull....we'll remember you!

Shut er down Jim, she's pumpin mud..


----------



## Dran (Jun 15, 2018)

msmith1986 said:


> Nice hit Joe! Your note looks like you were in a vibrating massage chair, lol.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


 haha! I was blessed with the penmanship of a doctor! Writing on the flat rate box in my car at the post office didn't help any.


----------



## Pag#11 (Apr 14, 2018)

Nice hit @Dran. ..we have very similar penmanship. ..

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt_21 (May 15, 2014)

That's a great selection!
Nice hit!


----------



## kacey (Jun 18, 2018)

Nice hit @Dran and @Olecharlie deserved it.

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## Scotchpig (Apr 8, 2018)

@Dran is the man

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony (Feb 12, 2014)

Ha ha - love how you surrounded that big Bull with some smaller bodyguards @Dran makes it look even bigger and nastier


----------



## Alrightdriver (May 2, 2017)

Very nice!! 

Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------

